

I am a neuropsychologist. Ask me (almost) anything. - pavs
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ak9ne/i_am_a_neuropsychologist_ask_me_almost_anything/

======
pavs
In the AMA, she linked to her IQ test comment[1], where she made an
interesting point about the relationship between higher IQ and night owls[2].
We recently had a discussion about this.

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/aj9xf/by_request_i_hav...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/aj9xf/by_request_i_have_an_iq_of_85_amaa/c0huuhl)

[2]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/aj9xf/by_request_i_hav...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/aj9xf/by_request_i_have_an_iq_of_85_amaa/c0hv1bn)

------
chronomex
Please don't crosspost Reddit discussions. If I want to read Reddit, I'd go to
Reddit.

~~~
b-e-p
Why do I see posts with negative or zero points if there is no downvote
button?

~~~
kxs
you need a certain karma level to be able to downvote

edit: it used to be 100, I dont know if its still the current threshold

~~~
b-e-p
Ah, ok thanks. Is there a way I can see unread replies to my comments without
having to manually go to all the comments I've seen?

~~~
what
Threads link in the header shows you all the comments you have made and
replies to them.

~~~
b-e-p
Thanks.

